# Portable Tools



## Rob Fisher (9/11/14)

Now that there are quite a few Reonauts and rebuildable tank fans around and we all like to go out with our real devices as opposed to commercial tanks we need to take a little toolkit with to change wicks etc... MY sweet wife spotted these cute little Tweezers in clicks and bought me a set. Now I just need to add my high quality baby scissors I have already packed for the boat trip and everything will fit into a man bag no problem. I just need to find baby wire cutters and I'm sorted!

The Reo's, scissors and ceramic tweezers are just to show scale! Too cute!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate (9/11/14)

Hey Rob looking good for the cruise,why not take a pair of nail clippers to cut the wire,they smaller than wire cutters.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/14)

Genosmate said:


> Hey Rob looking good for the cruise,why not take a pair of nail clippers to cut the wire,they smaller than wire cutters.



That makes so much sense I can't believe I didn't do that! What a large Goose! I think I'll repack the toolkit now!


----------



## Genosmate (9/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> That makes so much sense I can't believe I didn't do that! What a large Goose! I think I'll repack the toolkit now!


Rob don't forget the mini screwdriver,I don't see one in the pic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/14)

Genosmate said:


> Rob don't forget the mini screwdriver,I don't see one in the pic



I would never forget that... it's my 1,5mm diameter screwdriver and responsible for 97% of all my coils!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

